# Klassen-Diagram aus Source Code ?



## manius (16. Jul 2009)

Hi,
ich suche ein gutes Tool wo ich Klassen-Diagramme aus Source-Code erzeugen kann…
Ich hatte schon mal was,  leider auf der Festplatte nicht mehr auffindbar und weiß nicht mehr wie das Ding hieß… verdammt… Es war sogar ein freies Tools nicht der neueste aber für meine Zwecke völlig ausreichend. ( Ausgabe war png und html)
Vielleicht kennt jemand das tool oder eben was anderes…..

Danke
Manius


----------



## ms@sisa (17. Jul 2009)

manius hat gesagt.:


> Hi,
> ich suche ein gutes Tool wo ich Klassen-Diagramme aus Source-Code erzeugen kann…
> Ich hatte schon mal was,  leider auf der Festplatte nicht mehr auffindbar und weiß nicht mehr wie das Ding hieß… verdammt… Es war sogar ein freies Tools nicht der neueste aber für meine Zwecke völlig ausreichend. ( Ausgabe war png und html)
> Vielleicht kennt jemand das tool oder eben was anderes…..
> ...



Wenn du eclipse verwendest, kannst du von Soyatec die community version von euml2 saugen. Ist meiner Meinung nach recht brauchbar..


----------



## manius (17. Jul 2009)

DANKE, sieht erstmal vielversprechend aus, mal schauen was das freie Version kann…..

Gruß
Manius


----------



## napalm_ (18. Jul 2009)

xcode von Apple bietet auch dieses Feature. Einzige vorraussetzung ist eben nen Mac, bzw. nen PC mit Mac OS X als Betriebssystem.


----------

